# Your Favourite Alcoholic Drink



## Saudade (Aug 29, 2009)

Sitting here sipping on a coconut rum and coke, I was thinking, what is everyone else's favourite drink?


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 29, 2009)

well when i drink, which isnt much at all lately, i have beer. But on occasions i like to have a MARGARITA, or a vodka tonic with a lime is good. other then that i am not a real big drinker.


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 29, 2009)

I love pina colada (although I normally have a virgin one - but sometimes I don't). I'e also grown to like O'Mars (spelling?) in coffee or over a bit of ice cream....chocolate preferably. Also good in a bit of chocolate milk when you can't sleep.


----------



## Happi Bun (Aug 29, 2009)

Smirnoff Apple Twist is my favorite so far, though I'm not a big drinker of alcoholic beverages.


----------



## Saudade (Aug 29, 2009)

Haha, my three favourites are Butterscotch Schnapps, Martinis and Coconut Rum & Coke.

I have to admit I don't like drinking just to be drinking. I tend to drink for flavour, so I don't like beers (except for chocolate beer).


----------



## BethM (Aug 29, 2009)

I drink much less now than I used to. 
However, I really love a well-made gin and tonic. Especially on a hot day! 

I also usually have some beer around the house, though I'm very picky about it. I prefer a wheat beer, or occasionally a stout. I don't care at all for American-style beers, that are very light. I generally buy a local brew called Boulevard, they've got several nice varieties with good flavor.

I don't like sweets, in general, so I don't care much for sweet drinks.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Aug 29, 2009)

I'd have to say Margaritas, jack daniels and coke and rum and coke.


----------



## anneq (Aug 29, 2009)

*BethM wrote: *


> However, I really love a well-made gin and tonic. Especially on a hot day!


Yep, a gin and tonic is perfect on a hot day.

I don't drink much, but when I do I like* Courvosier or Smirnoff Lime.

Nowadays if I drink any beer or wine, they just make me sleepy, sheesh, lol.
*


----------



## hartleybun (Aug 29, 2009)

all time favourite would have to be guiness:biggrin2:


----------



## irishlops (Aug 29, 2009)

*hartleybun wrote: *


> all time favourite would have to be guiness:biggrin2:


:clover: lol
i know its for the adults, but my brother is hovering about and said to add in guiness for him.
i dont drink.  (clearly !!lol)


----------



## mardigraskisses (Aug 29, 2009)

The only mixed drink I'll drink is a Screwdriver. Other than that I'll just do shots. I definitely don't drink for the taste. 

:toast:


----------



## pinksalamander (Aug 29, 2009)

Long Island Iced Tea! I had one in a bar in Soho, it had 7 different shots in it, yet it didn't taste like alcohol at all!


----------



## Michaela (Aug 29, 2009)

For taste I don't like anything strong at all I can't handle it so I always have to start with alcopops, right now my favourite is probably West Coast Cooler RosÃ©. But once I'm past caring what they taste like I take shots, Sambuca, Tequila, whatever.


----------



## pinksalamander (Aug 29, 2009)

Michaela wrote:


> For taste I don't like anything strong at all I can't handle it so I always have to start with alcopops, right now my favourite is probably West Coast Cooler RosÃ©. But once I'm past caring what they taste like I take shots, Sambuca, Tequila, whatever.



Sambuca... I do sometimes drink sambuca but its really strange. Black sambuca is gross. Raspberry sambuca is yummy. 

My friend drinks GoldschlÃ¤ger which I cannot STAND although I love the idea of drinking gold! I usually have Sourz shots. Don't like tequila either!


----------



## Gordon (Aug 29, 2009)

I love Guinness, but at $5 a pint, I rarely drink it, anymore.  I do like gin & tonics, too.


----------



## Gordon (Aug 29, 2009)

I also like this drink, which I had at TGI Friday's, a long time ago:  It's called a "citrus rum cooler", and to make it, you use orange juice, triple sec, Sprite, and a light rum.


----------



## katt (Aug 29, 2009)

i am a wiskey person, although i cannot drink it anymore

i used to love rum and coke with lime, or what we called a key lime pie (limeade mixed with coconut rum).

since all my stomach stuff happened (still recovering from sever nerve damage in my tummy that started over a year ago) i can handle light beer. and only once in a while. i love Magic Hat beers (going mostly for number 9), but find myself drinking miller light most days.

i also love wine. prefer dry wine (which most people find odd for a 22 year old), but will drink just about any. my favorite red wine is Oliver's Soft Red cause it tastes like spiked grape juice!

don't drink to much anymore. thanks to my tummy, we used to love trying different vodka's and wiskeys, but those days are over, possibly forever


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 29, 2009)

My favorite beer are: Pyram_id Hefeweizen_, Blue Moon, a local pub's Willow Wheat, Heineken, Sam Adam's Harvest Collection, and a few others that I can't remember their names.
Favorite mixed drink: Captain Morgan Rum in coke or Arizona lemon iced tea. 

I love beer over anything, but I can only drink it from a bottle or tap....cans sicken me :yuck.


----------



## Gordon (Aug 29, 2009)

undergunfire wrote:


> Captain Morgan Rum in coke


  My x-gf's favorite drink.:expressionless


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 29, 2009)

I am a Beer person: Bud Light. LOl.


----------



## BethM (Aug 29, 2009)

*Gordon wrote: *


> I love Guinness, but at $5 a pint, I rarely drink it, anymore.
> 
> I do like gin & tonics, too.


I also love Guinness! I only get it a couple times a year, though, as it is expensive. 

For my birthday, I bought myself a bottle of Hendrick's gin. So good! (I usually get plain old Tanqueray.)

I also somehow forgot to add that I loooove wine! Right now I'm really into Italian Pinot Grigio. Or medium-dry Chardonnay. I don't like anything super-dry or super-sweet. I generally drink several bottles of Beaujolais Nouveau when it comes out.

My husband used to be a Scotch drinker, but now he mainly drinks Bourbon. I liked it better when he drank Scotch, lol!


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 29, 2009)

I love bulmers! It's my favourite drink, sometimes I'll have alcopops like Smirnoff.


----------



## trailsend (Aug 29, 2009)

I cook with Guinness a lot - I'm making a pork roast with it right now! I really enjoy Harp, Miller Genuine Draft, and a certain Czech beer I cannot recall the name of at the moment. As far as beer goes. I don't drink a lot of beer though.

My favourite drink would be whiskey and coke, I like Jim Beam, Jack Daniels.... Bushmills. I enjoy a good margarita or mixed drink sometimes, but usually if I have a drink in the evenings after working it's Jim Beam and Coke. Of course Crown Royal is good too. 

I sound like an alcoholic! I do enjoy alcohol for the taste. But don't drink very often, although I enjoy a drink in the evenings especially in winter after a long day of working in the bush hauling wood.


----------



## degrassi (Aug 29, 2009)

I usually drink beer if i'm drinking. I try to drink local beers or I like to test out beers from weird countries. Our liquor store carries over 400 kinds of beer, so I have a long way to go trying them all out. Some have been good, some have not :yuck

For hard liquor I drink rye and coke, vodka slimes(vodka, 7up and lime),coconut rum and pineapple juice or spiced rum and ginger ale. But I dont' drink too much hard liquor as it makes me turn bright red after only a few sips, so I stick to beer. I also don't like drinks that are too sweet. 

I do like to have a fancy mixed drink every now and then. Nothing can beat a good pina colada, but i"m a sucker for anything coconut:biggrin2:. A good slushy margarita is also yummy. 



> Haha, my three favourites are Butterscotch Schnapps, Martinis and Coconut Rum & Coke.


Have you tried butterscotch schnapps in ginger ale? It tastes like a red skittle. So good!


----------



## Michaela (Aug 29, 2009)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> Sambuca... I do sometimes drink sambuca but its really strange. Black sambuca is gross. Raspberry sambuca is yummy.
> 
> My friend drinks GoldschlÃ¤ger which I cannot STAND although I love the idea of drinking gold! I usually have Sourz shots. Don't like tequila either!


I don't like them either, they are disgusting, Sambuca actually makes me gag lord knows why I drink it. I never order it the shots I just drink it and ask what it was after! xD Apple Sourz is definitely one of the nicer ones though, nice as a shot or with lemonade. Tequila is just fun to take with the salt and lemon, I need a glass of water or WKD to wash it down though. I can't handle my drink at all. D:


A lot of you are beer drinkers! I can't stand the stuff! Not much of a wine drinker either.


----------



## DeniseJP (Aug 29, 2009)

Wine - a Merlot is the favorite red; a good oaky Chardonnay is my favorite white.

Denise


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Aug 30, 2009)

I had the pleasure of being a waitress/part time bartender for a few years... the vast array of flavours you can make in shots was always mindboggling for me. Mixed drink are also so much more fun to make!

I drink a Tall Blonde (fitting ) with equal portions amaretto, cointreau, bailey's and kahlua, topped up with milk.
Also love Superstar: Blue curacao, Red sourpuss, and Sprite
Whiskey sours have a special place in my heart.
Rye and coke gets me pretty tipsy, so I take it easy there. 
I don't yet have a good wine palate... lack of exposure to variety. I'd really like to cultivate an appreciation though.

Wow... now I want to get back behind the bar again!


----------



## kirbyultra (Aug 30, 2009)

Coronas and chocolatini! Coffee and cream liqueur is also delish but I've only ever had a truly good one in Australia strangely enough. Unbelievable! Ice wine is a nice treat, but definitely a once in a while thing due to the price!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 30, 2009)

Don't drink at all.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm not a big drinker. I would usually prefer to have a glass of juice or soda instead of something alcoholic because alcohol just doesn't taste good to me. If I am going to drink though, I prefer girly drinks like strawberry daiquiris and pina coladas. Probably my favorite though is a Malibu Orange, which is just coconut rum and orange juice. I also like the Lambic beers (raspberry in particular), apple beer from the Moose's Tooth in Anchorage, and other girly drinks. The only "real" beers I like are white/wheat beers (same thing) because they aren't bitter... but even then, it's simply an issue of tolerating the flavor rather than genuinely enjoying them. Drambuie is my absolute favorite liquer that I actually enjoy on occasion.


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 30, 2009)

Last night I wasn't tired so I went to Eric's fridge to get some milk (visiting our son) and found some Bailey's w/ coffee flavor (something like that?).

I put about 1 tsp. in a glass of milk - wow - slept like a baby...just enough to help me relax.


----------



## hartleybun (Aug 30, 2009)

trailsend wrote:


> I cook with Guinness a lot - I'm making a pork roast with it right now!
> 
> goes well with beef - ok now i want a beef and guinness pie:biggrin2:
> 
> hubby's new computer and i cant work out how to put my words separate to the quotessd:


----------



## Gordon (Aug 30, 2009)

TinysMom wrote:


> Last night I wasn't tired so I went to Eric's fridge to get some milk (visiting our son) and found some Bailey's w/ coffee flavor (something like that?).  I put about 1 tsp. in a glass of milk - wow - slept like a baby...just enough to help me relax.


  Sounds a bit like a White Russian. I like those; especially if I'm watching The Big Lebowski.


----------



## Gordon (Aug 30, 2009)

BethM wrote:


> My husband used to be a Scotch drinker, but now he mainly drinks Bourbon.Â  I liked it better when he drank Scotch, lol!


  Tried Scotch once, many moons ago, didn't care for it, at all. Not a bourbon or whiskey drinker, either.  Guinness and good quality wines(red or white) are my choice most of the time.  The Guinness really needs to be the pub-drawn variety, or if bought in the store, it has to have the nitro widget in the bottom so when you open it, it gets that frothy head on it. --Really does something for the entire flavor/experience of it. Guinness from a bottle without the widget is bitter and ordinary.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 30, 2009)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> I had the pleasure of being a waitress/part time bartender for a few years...


I did some part time bartending too.

I have a full cabinet of alcohol,but I seldom drink. There's even a bottle of Dom Perignon that remains unopened.
I can make anexcellent Pina Colada/Chi Chi with fresh pineapples, coconuts, bananas, and ice cream. :biggrin2:

Not much of a fan for beer or wine, but I do like ice wine.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 30, 2009)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *NorthernAutumn wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I had the pleasure of being a waitress/part time bartender for a few years...
> ...




My mom wants to know if she can come over?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 30, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> My mom wants to know if she can come over?



If she brings Teresa with her. 

Maybe I could get you to try some fruit wine.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 30, 2009)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > My mom wants to know if she can come over?
> ...


She LOVES Teresa.


----------



## SunnyCait (Aug 30, 2009)

I can only answer this for my wife, since legally I am not allowed to drink. In this country at least! I'm amazed at how every where else it seems 18 is the legal age, and over here it is 21. In a year I will answer for myself. 

But for the wife, she loves White Russians. I don't get it, but she loves them.


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 30, 2009)

White Russians are wonderful ; I used to love them but now

Ilike the many of theexcellent fine beers and ale made in Wisconsin


----------



## myLoki (Aug 30, 2009)

:trio

"I can make anybody pretty. I can make you believe any lie. I can make you pick a fight with somebody twice your size! "

lol Made me think of that song. 

I :hearts Amaretto Sours, Cape Cods, Jack and Coke, margaritas, Blue Hawaiians, Pina Coladas, and countless others. lol 

All time favorite though is the MOJITO!

Beers: I like Negra Modelo, Corona, Indio, any kind of Shiner especially hefe-weizen, Blue Moon, and the usual Budweiser. 

All time favorite STELLA ARTOIS. 


t.


----------



## Flash (Aug 30, 2009)

I don't really drink and because of that I was always the key master for years. But if I have one it's a frozed drink of some kind or Cranberry juice with Grey Goose Vodka with a lime.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 31, 2009)

yyuuummmm White Russians, now i want to go make one,lol.

I use to LOVE Jack Daniels,lol, Jack and coke, but i cant drink that kind of stuff now a days.

Screw drives, YUCK , who would think a few night having one...................... well make that several too many of those that i would never be able to tolerate the smell or the word SCREWDRIVER,LOL


----------



## mardigraskisses (Aug 31, 2009)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote:*


> Screw drives, YUCK , who would think a few night having one...................... well make that several too many of those that i would never be able to tolerate the smell or the word SCREWDRIVER,LOL


Oh, I can only imagine. 

White Russians were the first alcoholic drink I ever had. Pretty good, but I tend to get waaaaaay too drunk if I drink mixed drinks.


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 31, 2009)

boonsfarm  strawberry daquiri or a budlight.


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 31, 2009)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> I can make anexcellent Pina Colada/Chi Chi with fresh pineapples, coconuts, bananas, and ice cream. :biggrin2:



Um....care to share how?

Pretty please?


----------



## SunnyCait (Aug 31, 2009)

Tataha!!! I love that song, MyLoki!!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 1, 2009)

I LOVE mojitos! Although I rarely have them, because we don't really keep rum at home. They also have lime in, which I'm not allowed at the moment 

If I have a drink at home I'll tend to have a glass of wine- I looooove red wine but I'm not allowed it at the moment either  South-American wines like Malbec, Carmenere etc are my absolute favourites. When it comes to white I pretty much go for Italian Pinot Grigio all the time. 

I also love cider- pear cider is my favourite but I'll drink strawberry, or apple as well. Being in the West Country there are loads of local ciders etc and I love trying different ones. Where people will say that they want a nice cold beer, I will say that I'd like a nice cold cider! 

I remember on holiday in Corfu a couple of years ago I really took to a cocktail that was just Southern Comfort mixed with Amaretto- sounds weird but it was yummy! I haven't had it for years but I do like amaretto just over ice. I also like Tequila, and margharitas as well but again, I rarely have them. Steve did introduce me a few years ago to dark rum mixed with ginger/root beer which sounds really odd, but it's sooo nice! 

Steve had his stag do on Saturday night, and because he's not much of a big drinker, people saw it as a challenge and kept buying him shots of rum all night. He's still recovering 3 days on. :rollseyes Him and his best man were not in a good shape Sunday morning (he stayed over here) and I had to make lots of cups of tea plus bacon sandwiches all morning to save them lol, despite being genuinely (i.e. not self-inflicted) sick myself!


----------



## DeniseJP (Sep 1, 2009)

Not to go off thread but congratulations on the upcoming nuptuals to you and Steve! I think champagne may be in order and give Dotty and her friends a pat from me and the crew across the pond!

Denise:highfive::toast:


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 2, 2009)

It depends on what I'm doing and the season for my favourite drink. If it's warm and sunny, I love a Mimosa (Champagne and fresh orange juice) or a white Zinfandel with or without a dash of soda.

In winter, I like cola with either Amaretto, Tia Maria or Kahlua.

And a beer like Coors light, Kokanee or Corona light goes down well anytime 

Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 2, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Um....care to share how?



I start with aPina Colada base (frozen or syrup), which I add 1/3 cup of fresh pineapple, 1/2 banana, coconut shavings, 1/2 cup of ice cream, water and ice. I blend it in a Vita-Mix blender.

The pineapple gives it the fresh fruit taste.
The banana makes it smooth.
The ice cream makes it cold, rich, and filling.

And the secret ingredient that gives it the great taste is a drop or two of Vanilla Extract that everyone comes back for more. (The same stuff we use for out bunnies.) 

You can add rum to thePina Colada or vodka for Chi Chi.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 2, 2009)

Oooh Stan, that sure sounds good! 
Maybe that's what I'll do this Labour Day weekend  Dunno if I'll be able to type after a few of those!


----------



## JimD (Sep 2, 2009)

Tah-Key-Lah.....(aka: tequila )

The "over-the-top-shelf" kind......none of the cheap stuff.

Got to have it with a sangrita aperitif.
***Carolyn let me in on this tradition. It was one of Buck's favorites.***


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 2, 2009)

I like margaritas and several of the local beers. My favorite breweries in WI are New Glarus and Capitol Brewery--they always have something I like, and I love Goose Island beers too--especially the 312! It used to be that you could only get 312 in Chicagoland, but they sell it here in Madison too! I also like red and white wine. If I want to get toasted, I'll have a gin and tonic.


----------



## MagneticLove (Sep 2, 2009)

Coconut Rum & Coke? **** i have never tried that but it sounds bomb!! hmm my fav is hypnotic yumm also sailor jerrys with vanilla coke


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Sep 2, 2009)

I don't drink much, but when I do, it's strawberry daquiris for me! We used to like Release Valves when we were in college....too strong for us old folks now!

Mostly, I just drink Pepsi...straight...LOL!!! Alcohol just makes me sleepy anymore...getting old aint' for sissies!!!!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 2, 2009)

*pumpkinandwhiskersmom wrote: *


> I don't drink much, but when I do, it's strawberry daquiris for me! We used to like Release Valves when we were in college....too strong for us old folks now!
> 
> Mostly, I just drink Pepsi...straight...LOL!!! Alcohol just makes me sleepy anymore...getting old aint' for sissies!!!!


i am the same way now i drink one drink and i am ready for bed, and you are right it is not for SISSIES,lol.

i forgot one i use to drink many moons ago, it is called a doctor pepper, it is a mug of beer and a shot of Amaretto , i think, fill the shot glass up with the amareto and the mug of beer, drop the shot in and drink down i remember it tasting like dr pepper,lol


----------



## kirst3buns (Sep 3, 2009)

My current favorite beer is La Fin Du Monde or pretty much any beer made by Unibroue. I also like Blue Moon, Shock Top, Sam Adams, Newcastle or Corunna when I go out. I also like wine, my current fav is pinot grigio but I like reds too. 

I don't drink mixed drinks too often but I've enjoyed my neighbor's summertime specialty which is a coconut rum with pineapple/mango juice that is wonderful. Also good if you add a bit of sprite to it. I've been known to drink a margarita on the rocks once in a while too.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 4, 2009)

*Michaela wrote: *


> *pinksalamander wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Sambuca... I do sometimes drink sambuca but its really strange. Black sambuca is gross. Raspberry sambuca is yummy.
> ...


Raspberry Sambuca spritzers are _gorgeous._I also agree with you Michaela about Apple sourz, one of my friends is addicted to them and seems to have passed this onto me! They are _so _sour though.My favourite drink has to be a nice vodka, lime and lemonade though. I don't really like beer or wine, although I can drink Rose.


----------



## PepnFluff (Sep 5, 2009)

Black label smirnoff ices :biggrin2IMMS!! And lime vodka jellies, those things are goooood.


----------



## myLoki (Sep 5, 2009)

Are jellies like Jello shots? Jello made with vodka and then poured into little cups and taken like shots?


t.


----------

